# A Keto Journey Back to Strength



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

This is my new girlfriends journey to better health. The Keto diet has made a big difference in how she feels.

https://hubpages.com/health/Fifty-Four-and-Fluffy


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

Read the article and glad she has found her way and found what works. Depression is not anything to take lightly and I am glad she discovered she had a condition causing her the problems she had. Too many times people write it off as just getting old and can never find what works to bounce back and take control of their lives.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Good for her! I'm glad she finally found what needed to be done and I hope she continues to improve. Life is hard enough without constant struggles with medical problems.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Red Bank said:


> Read the article and glad she has found her way and found what works. Depression is not anything to take lightly and I am glad she discovered she had a condition causing her the problems she had. Too many times people write it off as just getting old and can never find what works to bounce back and take control of their lives.


So true. 
And Depression doesn't just affect "average" people. Some of the most prominent, popular people in the world suffer depression. 
It can also affect anyone with repeated concussions, people with PTSD.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

She has only been on this diet for about two months now, and I noticed how much more confident she was in herself. Of course some of it could be due to the fact that I told her that I would be her biggest fan, and give her all of my support. I tell her daily that she is beautiful, and tell her how proud of her I am.

We met for the first time the Sunday before Thanksgiving, and our second date was working cows two days later; she said that just a few months earlier that she would not have been able to do spend all morning working cows. She would have quit me, but she was able to go all morning and you should have seen the satisfaction on her face, she felt like she could take on the whole world, she felt really good.

She will be back in Wyoming for Christmas through after the new year. She is very much wanting to move back to Wyoming by summer if everything works out.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Great for her Ram. I've been on KETO for 6 months now and talk about a game changer. Keep encouraging and supporting her and good things will continue to happen.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

TJ Hendren said:


> Great for her Ram. I've been on KETO for 6 months now and talk about a game changer. Keep encouraging and supporting her and good things will continue to happen.


Oh I plan on it; I am trying to be very supportive of her. That is why I posted her link here. Once she get enough readers then she will also start to make a few dollars for writing. Besides she is hoping that she can help others.


----------

